# Hacking/Coughing/Choking?



## Beamer

In the last week or two, Beamer has been Hacking/Coughing/Choking alot. (he used to have this every do often, as many of you have probably seen in your own dogs to)

I'm not sure why he is doing this. It pretty much occurs when he is sleeping and any other random time to. What could be the cause of this? could he have injured his throat while pulling on his leash? Or playing? 

anyone?

Ryan


----------



## mintchip

Don't know but have you bought him a new bed or pillow to sleep on??? Allergy???


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger

It could be allergies or maybe kennel cough. Has he been exposed to other dogs?


----------



## Leeann

Ryan could it be kennel cough? When Ry & Monte had it they were worse right when they would wake up.


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger

Ha Ha, Leeann and I think alike.


----------



## Thumbelleina

My parents Maltese used to have this. Their trainer told them it could be the result of pulling on the lease while using a collar. They switched to a harness and the problem got better, but the dog had been using a collar for so long there was some permanent damage.


----------



## Beamer

Leeann & Jeniffer,
Not sure it could be kennel cough, as he got his vaccine for it just a few months ago. (he does play with other dogs...)
I hope its not from pulling on the leash... 

Is this smething I might want to go to the vet with?

Ryan


----------



## Leeann

Ryan it does not matter if they are vaccinated they can still get it. It's like getting a flue shot, it does not protect you against all strains. Both my boys are vaccinated and ended up getting it from a dog at day care. They did not get very bad so we let it run it's course and it was gone within a month, my day care was soooo great about it also they offered to come to my house on my scheduled days to take the boys for a walk.


----------



## HavaBaloo

How much does little Beamer cough? If your not comfortable or pretty worried I would take him to the vet, even just for piece of mind. 

Good luck, hope he feels better soon. Keep us posted!


----------



## Beamer

He coughs not to much, maybe a couple episodes a day. But its kinda scary as it looks like he is choking... u know?

Is that what kennel cough sounds like?

Ryan


----------



## Lina

Ryan, yes, that's what kennel cough sounds like (choking). It might just be allergies, too, though. I would just wait it out and see if it gets better. I don't think it's anything serious.


----------



## Leeann

Ryan go to youtube and search Kennel Cough they have tons of video's you can watch and listen to.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

*UTube Video on Kennel Cough*

I found this on kennel cough




Also found this 




Watching the dogs coughing is very scary. I would take this to the Vet for sure now if I saw Dexter coughing like this.


----------



## Jane

Ryan, have you opened Beamer's mouth really wide and looked into his throat (as best you can)? My guys often get strings of clumped hair in their mouths that can be quite long. Also, is it possible he may have a foreign object lodged in his throat?


----------



## Beamer

I have not looked in his throat.. I will tonight. 
In regards to stringy hair or soemthing stuck, its possible. He just started playing with that new dog in town, Blackie. They play pretty crazy like, so maybe?? He has never played so much with another dog before.

hmmmm

Ryan


----------



## Jane

Beamer said:


> I have not looked in his throat.. I will tonight.
> In regards to stringy hair or soemthing stuck, its possible. He just started playing with that new dog in town, Blackie. They play pretty crazy like, so maybe?? He has never played so much with another dog before.
> 
> hmmmm
> 
> Ryan


You might find a nasty, slimy clump of black hair in there.....seriously...


----------



## Poornima

Jane said:


> Ryan, have you opened Beamer's mouth really wide and looked into his throat (as best you can)? *My guys often get strings of clumped hair in their mouths that can be quite long.* Also, is it possible he may have a foreign object lodged in his throat?


Emphasis mine. Benji had the same problem a while ago, however, I couldn't see the clumps of hair. His breeder recommended lubricant to eliminate hairballs. It is available in pet shops. I used Laxatone. I used it just a couple of times and he stopped hacking, coughing etc.

I hope it is as simple as the hairballs and not anything else stuck in Beamer's throat. Good luck!


----------



## good buddy

I found this on You Tube.






My boys get a cough..nothing like this though! I think it's from biting each others hair.


----------



## Leeann

Jane said:


> Ryan, have you opened Beamer's mouth really wide and looked into his throat (as best you can)? My guys often get strings of clumped hair in their mouths that can be quite long. Also, is it possible he may have a foreign object lodged in his throat?


Yes I forgot about this, Monte cleans his face like a cat and will sometimes get clumps of his face hair in his mouth and start hacking. Not fun pulling slimy face hair that is still attached to his snout out of his mouth, crazy dog.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Found this also....

A Reverse Sneeze


----------



## mellowbo

Ryan, Lulu gets the reverse sneeze like the video above. I'm told it isn't dangerous and we just wait a few seconds until it passes. Is Beamer's like those videos? My vet told me that the kennel cough prevention meds only last a few weeks if that long. 
I hope he is feeling better.
Carole


----------



## cjsud

THANK YOU for posting the reverse sneeze. The maltese sounds just like Hobbes and I was always worried that the vet got it wrong. Gotta love youtube!


----------



## Lynn Lieber

We had a wierd episode of choking/hacking with Chica over the weekend. She started chocking at about 6:30 a.m. and I found she had coughed up some foamy stuff in her crate bed. She kept licking her face and coughing and licking fabrics. I gave her some kibble and she got better. I finally realized that I had washed her crate bed the night before and maybe put in too much detergent or a glob of detergent didn't get dissolved. I think she was licking the crate bed and got some in her mouth. Then she was fine.


----------



## iluvhavs

Rico does the reverse sneeze thing. Scared the heck out of me when he first started doing it! It can be stopped by holding his nose closed for a few seconds. Or patting his chest.


----------



## Havtahava

I would guess bordetella (kennel cough) or allergies. I don't even get the bordetella vaccine for my dogs anymore. The only time we've had kennel cough was right after we got the vaccine anyway. If I had an elderly dog, I'd consider it for a moment, but Dr. Jean Dodds says you should not give vaccines to elderly dogs nor dogs with compromised immune systems anyway.

Christy, that little bulldog puppy is so stinkin' adorable.

Hey Lynn!  Give Chica some lovin' from me. I hope that's the end of that.


----------



## Miss Paige

Rommy has what the vet's call a collapsing trachea-he will start couching like he is hacking up a fur ball-this last for a few minutes then he is fine. There is nothing we can do unless it gets worse.

Don't think that is what Beamer has but might check with the vet.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## juliav

Havtahava said:


> I would guess bordetella (kennel cough) or allergies. I don't even get the bordetella vaccine for my dogs anymore. The only time we've had kennel cough was right after we got the vaccine anyway.


I had exactly the same thing happen years ago with my English Setter. He got kennel cough after he got vaccinated for it.  That was the last time I gave bordetella shot to any of my dogs.


----------



## DanielBMe

Bogart will cough occassionaly when rough playing with Brando. It's more of a coughing as if there's something in his throat. They are always mouthing each other around the neck and belly. It's the only time it happens.

More than likely it's the same thing since Blacky has such long fur.


----------



## Kathie

Ryan, did you find out the problem yet?

Years ago we had a poodle that made the same sound as the reverse sneeze with the coughing and gagging sounds but the vet told me that it was the phrenic (sp) nerve that gets irritated. Once I knew what it was and that she wasn't going to die I was okay and she did it periodically the rest of her life.


----------



## JeanMarie

My Mom's poodle had a hacking choking cough and it turned out he had emphysema ....from her second hand smoke.


----------



## Beamer

Beamer seems to be better now. He still does it occasionally.. but not as much as last week. Probably just from playing with his buddy Blackie.

Thanks everyone!

Ryan


----------

